# Ambient lighting centre console



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

I have fitted ambient lights in the doors all original,parts and coded for activation
was looking to add to the centre console.
anyone attempted this ?
My main concern is wiring and will there be anything to plug into which I doubt, but can wpsee any wiiring looms on the parts sites for connecting.
any help really appreciated
yhanks


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Yep, I did the same as you with the door lighting. There was no wiring in my car for the centre console lighting though, so I ran wires back to the passenger footwell light underneath the glove box and piggy backed off that, a bonus of that was that there was no coding required.


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Jannerman said:


> Yep, I did the same as you with the door lighting. There was no wiring in my car for the centre console lighting though, so I ran wires back to the passenger footwell light underneath the glove box and piggy backed off that, a bonus of that was that there was no coding required.


Good suggestion


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

VAG don't include wiring looms if the hardware isn't specified from the factory.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

That explains the lack of centre console wiring then, I think you get the wiring in the doors if you have the B&O audio cos mine didn't have anything other than the eyebrow LEDs over the door speakers though.


----------



## Dai-P (Apr 11, 2017)

I’ve had a look at doing this myself but removing the entire centre console seems a pretty big job!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

It's a bit involved and time consuming for what it is + there's plenty of scope for damaging the finish on the metal & leather trim if you're not really careful


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes I am worried about that to, on the pics I have seen it seems the whole unit needs to come out? As the led strip on the underside of the middle section, and it appears there are bolts that would go up from underneath. I can’t see how you would do it.
if I try will post but not sure have a camera to do 1st


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Jannerman said:


> That explains the lack of centre console wiring then, I think you get the wiring in the doors if you have the B&O audio cos mine didn't have anything other than the eyebrow LEDs over the door speakers though.


Eyebrow leds ?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Yep, these:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I replaced my centre console with a new leather trimmed one, the LEDs came with it as supplied by AUDI. The job is a right PITA, I did this little "how-to" to help people get started with removing the MMI without damaging the brushed metal surround.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good tutorial!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont understand why you are wanting to remove the mmi control first . Just remove the whole alli top with it in situ.it doesn't need removing for thus task ,but if you want to you can just pop it out from the back once top is removed and power plugs are unclipped

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm wondering how many interior lighting options there's been available, I have the door pockets, handles and a long one along the alcantara section above the door armrest.... console side it's USB area, along outer lower center console and footwell lighting?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

This center console is not form factory. I added it myself and connect with center lighting. Brightness can be changed with center console car menu. Note that the picture was taken with door opened so the light was at 100%. Most of TT ambient light are hard to see.


----------

